# What's the best subwoofer setup for dubstep?



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

My buddy and I are looking to install subwoofers on his 2002 Audi A6. They will be mostly used for dubstep, but I'm not sure wether that's better with smaller or larger subwoofers. I remember I had two 10" subs in a sealed box and it was alright, but I've heard better. Any ideas?

A few weeks later, I'll be doing it to my '01 A6 as well :thumbup:

edit:
Many are asking what dubstep is. Here's two examples from Flux Pavilion:

*Flux Pavilion - Got 2 Know* - has a short intro before the bass kicks in, as most dubstep tracks do. This is one of my favorites.

*Flux Pavilion - Meathead* - a short part of the full track.


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

Theres going to be a lot of people posting their musical tastes in here real soon....good luck with that :thumbup:




I would think a car audio forum might be better suited to for that question to be honest


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

check out this site especially the projects page:

http://www.diysubwoofers.org/

i used to build subwoofers for friend's cars 18 years ago then just kinda got out of it. before i did the building there was a LOT of calculating, component selection, and research involved. they sounded pretty nice. the book i used for the calculation is long out of print but that site has the same info.

good luck!

obin :thumbup::beer:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

What in the hell is a dubstep? Is that what London hipsters were listening to for a 3 month span in 2002? That is a fad. If I was you I'd be less worried about what subwoofer suits what type of music genre in a mobile environment and focus more on creating a well balanced audio system that 1) fits within your budget 2) uses high quality components and 3) doesn't take up too much space or look like a hack job.


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> What in the hell is a dubstep?


x2


----------



## Big Morgan (Sep 1, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> What in the hell is a dubstep?


This.

Whenever I hear loud subs its rap music or that Mexican sh*t (that's actually kinda catchy :laugh.

White kids want big subs again now? I thought we were still supposed to be listening to indie and wearing our sister's pants.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

What is dubstep? Here is one from one of my favorite artists.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Y'all need to learn how to dance some Dubstep. 






I recommend a 12" Sub and plenty of watts. :thumbup:


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

dubstep = slow, emo electronic music


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

W. Sobchak said:


> Y'all need to learn how to dance some Dubstep.


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

gintaras said:


> x2



Dubstep is a musical genre that started in the uk. Basically it is overwhelming bass lines and reverberant drum patterns, clipped samples. It has been slowly gathering a following here in the us and being mainstreamed into hip hop, electronic, dance.











so basically you want a nice clean bass sound without too much reverb. Look into the infinity basslink. Clean crisp bass sounds from a 10" sub setup. Its not meant to be played loud though. Perfect for my taste.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

ummmm seriously....no


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

Mr Miyagi said:


>


wow. Thats so ****ed up. but soo funny. Nice post.opcorn:


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Big Morgan said:


> White kids want big subs again now? I thought we were still supposed to be listening to indie and wearing our sister's pants.


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

It's great for the wobble-bass drops.


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

JU NEEEDZ DIS!

http://www.thetrue22.com/HTML/what.html


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 20, 2005)

That music is...just...just _terrible_. I'm getting old.


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

gls:maverick said:


> JU NEEEDZ DIS!
> 
> http://www.thetrue22.com/HTML/what.html


LOL that's just ridiculous.

and :laugh: at the poor lady "dancing to dubstep."


----------



## kevinGTI02 (Apr 26, 2005)

mozcar78 said:


> wow. Thats so ****ed up. but soo funny. Nice post.opcorn:


Not really, she was faking it for money as far as I remember.


On a serious note, dubstep is terrible. WOMp-WOMp-WOMpppp, headache.

Smaller subs = shorter recoil = better for quicker bass beats (aka metal, techno, etc)

Bigger subs = longer recoil = better for long bass notes (xzibit)


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

kevinGTI02 said:


> Not really, she was faking it for money as far as I remember.


Yep. She claimed that the flu shot gave her spasms. :sly:


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

video is sooo ****ed up lol.

(my personal opinion) - I liked dubstep for a few days. It sounds the same now


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 20, 2005)

CodeMan said:


> Yep. She claimed that the flu shot gave her spasms. :sly:


And when camera crews spotted her walking normally, she had a new symptom: a British accent. 

The hot ones are always bat**** crazy.


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

This thread has not disappointed. :laugh:opcorn:


----------



## heebz (Nov 17, 2009)

From an acoustic standpoint this type of semi-low frequency response would sound sharpest from small drivers, (8 to 10 inch) playing stereo in a sealed box. Sound deadening material could also be used throughout the car for that "tight" response from the drivers.

This would differ from the omgishouldput18inchwoofersinacardboardboxtorattlemyrolla approach.


----------



## Big Morgan (Sep 1, 2004)

Make this your goal for car audio, not "sounds good with dubstep".

You never know when some skeezy b*tch with a glass eye is gonna walk up to your car.


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

kevinGTI02 said:


> Not really, she was faking it for money as far as I remember.



Good because shes pretty smoking hot :laugh:


----------



## XxCoryDxX (Oct 7, 2005)

personally, I'm a firm believer in accuracy for all music, not just you need xxx sub for xxx music. generally, depending on how loud you want to play, and how well insulated your car is, you're going to want either a 10 or 12 from a reputable company like boston acoustics or JL audio. the bass link suggested above is not going to do anything in your car, you won't even be able to hear it. 1 Boston Acoustics 12G3 with 600 real (rms) watts pushing it wasn't overkill in my Infiniti, but when I moved into the mazda, it was stupid loud and didn't even sound good. I ended up moving it onto my other car and putting 1 JL audio 10w1 in it with about 200 watts playing to it and it's about right for my car. if you're not upgrading the rest of the stereo, just adding a subwoofer while leaving the rest of the stereo alone usually leaves you with some juvenile crappy sounding setup that won't sound good or impress anyone besides high school boys (no offense if that's your thing :laugh: ) 

so, the moral of the story is, spend money once and build a balanced system (components, rear fill speakers, headunit, amp, subwoofer) and be happy with it, no matter what the current fad of music is or what your taste may evolve into, or spend a little money and constantly want something better, or get laughed at while your deck lid is rattling at a stoplight.


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

Hm.. A lot of hating going on.. Not everybody has the same taste in music, so it's cool. Thanks to those who actually replied.
I'm thinking sealed box with two 10s and one 12. Maybe about 400 RMS, don't need any more than that.


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

Mr Miyagi said:


>


that was a hoax. she lied.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

2 fifteens didnt see no wires then i hear boom from the amplifier


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh. 

I thought this was going to be about some douchey step show performed at one of those H20/Waterfest cluster****s.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Art Vandelay said:


> That music is...just...just _terrible_. I'm getting old.


I don't like it, but it seems like every culture in every place and time has its own definition of dissonance and what's acceptable. "The Rite of Spring" was considered so violently dissonant when it premiered that it caused a riot. Not that this stuff is comparable to Stravinsky by any measure, but if age has anything to do with it, it'd just be our own reduced ability to "re-learn" the way we hear and appreciate music. I'm sure the people who like it will still like it when they're old and crusty.

Nothing I'm hearing here through a pair of lousy freebie headphones suggests special demands of a stereo system, though, above any other kind of electronic music. OP would get further simply asking for recommendations for that. I've noticed a tendency of fans of particular sub-genres of electronic music to insist on needless specificity.


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

XxCoryDxX said:


> personally, I'm a firm believer in accuracy for all music, not just you need xxx sub for xxx music. generally, depending on how loud you want to play, and how well insulated your car is, you're going to want either a 10 or 12 from a reputable company like boston acoustics or JL audio. the bass link suggested above is not going to do anything in your car, you won't even be able to hear it. 1 Boston Acoustics 12G3 with 600 real (rms) watts pushing it wasn't overkill in my Infiniti, but when I moved into the mazda, it was stupid loud and didn't even sound good. I ended up moving it onto my other car and putting 1 JL audio 10w1 in it with about 200 watts playing to it and it's about right for my car. if you're not upgrading the rest of the stereo, just adding a subwoofer while leaving the rest of the stereo alone usually leaves you with some juvenile crappy sounding setup that won't sound good or impress anyone besides high school boys (no offense if that's your thing :laugh: )
> 
> so, the moral of the story is, spend money once and build a balanced system (components, rear fill speakers, headunit, amp, subwoofer) and be happy with it, no matter what the current fad of music is or what your taste may evolve into, or spend a little money and constantly want something better, or get laughed at while your deck lid is rattling at a stoplight.


:thumbup:


----------



## kevinGTI02 (Apr 26, 2005)

acincys said:


> Hm.. A lot of hating going on.. Not everybody has the same taste in music, so it's cool. Thanks to those who actually replied.
> I'm thinking sealed box with two 10s and one 12. Maybe about 400 RMS, don't need any more than that.


2 good quality 10's would be sufficient IMO

hating is going to happen if you create a thread like this in TCL, an audio forum would have a made a little more sense, plus you'd probably get better information. /$.02


----------



## saranynsandiego (Jan 3, 2007)

lol, i thought dubstep was just some other ghey VW gtg. not just some ghey music.


----------



## InfraRedline (Jan 8, 2007)

Dubstep? Don't know, but if you're looking for low, clean, bass, nothing beats a big sub in a big sealed box. Just get one sub, preferably something like a JL 13" ... whatever you can fit and put it in the biggest recommended sealed box size fed the maximum wattage from a high-quality amp. You can use ported, but you should use a smaller sub, and also as big of a box as you can fit. Also, design the box properly - don't just pick up the cheapest 5/8" mdf generic ported box off crutchfield and expect decent low tones.


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

Someone say Subwoofers?


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

AKADriver said:


> I don't like it, but it seems like every culture in every place and time has its own definition of dissonance and what's acceptable. "The Rite of Spring" was considered so violently dissonant when it premiered that it caused a riot. Not that this stuff is comparable to Stravinsky by any measure, but if age has anything to do with it, it'd just be our own reduced ability to "re-learn" the way we hear and appreciate music. I'm sure the people who like it will still like it when they're old and crusty.
> 
> Nothing I'm hearing here through a pair of lousy freebie headphones suggests special demands of a stereo system, though, above any other kind of electronic music. OP would get further simply asking for recommendations for that. I've noticed a tendency of fans of particular sub-genres of electronic music to insist on needless specificity.


I had never met you in person, I have no idea what I would be thinking right now. :laugh:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 20, 2005)

AKADriver said:


> I don't like it, but it seems like every culture in every place and time has its own definition of dissonance and what's acceptable. "The Rite of Spring" was considered so violently dissonant when it premiered that it caused a riot. Not that this stuff is comparable to Stravinsky by any measure, but if age has anything to do with it, it'd just be our own reduced ability to "re-learn" the way we hear and appreciate music. I'm sure the people who like it will still like it when they're old and crusty.
> 
> Nothing I'm hearing here through a pair of lousy freebie headphones suggests special demands of a stereo system, though, above any other kind of electronic music. OP would get further simply asking for recommendations for that. I've noticed a tendency of fans of particular sub-genres of electronic music to insist on needless specificity.


Now who sounds old?

I was joking. I think 90% of music (that I'm exposed to) is terrible and it has little to do with my age.


----------



## Der Schaltwerks (Apr 16, 2010)

So Dubstep is really just Jungle at half tempo with more emphasis on annoying resonant synth sequences?

I'm all for new electronic music genres, but this one is the suck based on this thread so far.

Regarding the subwoofer set up: anything less than dual 15s and 3000 watts is weak sauce. Go big or go home!

Actually a single 10 inch with a good amp should be more than adequate, but I think you want insane bass, so go with my first suggestion.


----------



## ElixXxeR (Jan 18, 2005)

AKADriver said:


> I don't like it, but it seems like every culture in every place and time has its own definition of dissonance and what's acceptable. "The Rite of Spring" was considered so violently dissonant when it premiered that it caused a riot. Not that this stuff is comparable to Stravinsky by any measure, but if age has anything to do with it, it'd just be our own reduced ability to "re-learn" the way we hear and appreciate music. I'm sure the people who like it will still like it when they're old and crusty.


God I hate "The Rite of Spring," but you are spot on.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Der Schaltwerks said:


> Actually a single 10 inch with a good amp should be more than adequate, but I think you want insane bass, so go with my first suggestion.


That's what I run. JL 10" and a 250rms amp. Plenty of power, can't hear it outside the car, sounds awesome inside.


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

Dubstep? wth is that?


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

VdubChaos said:


> Dubstep? wth is that?


Jesus did you even try to read the thread or just decided to ask a question that was answered within the first few posts?


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

saranynsandiego said:


> lol, i thought dubstep was just some other ghey VW gtg. not just some ghey music.


Wow. You're a ****ing genious. This statement basically boils down to "I don't know what it is but it sucks". That's like me saying "What the hell is a 2005 Mustang?...is that some kind of boat?...man those things suck."

People never cease to amaze me.


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

bluerabbit0886 said:


> Jesus did you even try to read the thread or just decided to ask a question that was answered within the first few posts?


I did, but I didn't see any GOOD example of any music videos etc....just some joke ones (which are funny).


----------



## ohsnappe2 (May 20, 2008)

transformers techno


----------



## eGolfTDI (Feb 27, 2009)

I think having a well-balanced setup is best. Don't build for dubstep and then listen to some punk music with friends and have it sound like ****. Adjust the the eq to taste for whatever you're listening to. 

I enjoy all kinds of electronic music, including dub-step which as previously stated is basically down-tempo jungle with hard/funky basslines. My music tastes are pretty eclectic though. Anyway, to add to a dub-step thread, here's a couple of good ones from Cyberoptix:











I can warn you though. It sounds better in your headphones than in the car.


----------



## saranynsandiego (Jan 3, 2007)

Time for a GTI said:


> Wow. You're a ****ing genious. This statement basically boils down to "I don't know what it is but it sucks". That's like me saying "What the hell is a 2005 Mustang?...is that some kind of boat?...man those things suck."
> 
> People never cease to amaze me.



right, how would i know it sucks unless i know what it is? if i said "i have no clue what dubstep is, so i hate it"
then your comment can be valid.


----------



## Der Schaltwerks (Apr 16, 2010)

VdubChaos said:


> Dubstep? wth is that?


consider installing this firefox add on


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

A 12 in. and an 8 or 10 in. if you're listening to dubstep and not just grime. 

Also, another good track.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR5AR6VksC4


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

saranynsandiego said:


> right, how would i know it sucks unless i know what it is? if i said "i have no clue what dubstep is, so i hate it"
> then your comment can be valid.


How exactly, does:



saranynsandiego said:


> i thought dubstep was just some other ghey VW gtg


not mean: "I have no clue what dubstep is"?

-1 bagel for being a douche
-3 for being ignorant


----------



## XxCoryDxX (Oct 7, 2005)

Take whatever you were going to spend on 2 10"s and 1 12" (which would require 2 amps to tune properly, and would most likely still sound like ass) and buy one 10" boston g3 and a gt-2200 amplifier. if that's not "enough" for you, add a GT-R radiator as well. 

also, where do you plan on getting your line in signal from? chances are every speaker in that car has a low end roll off built into the amplifier, which means you're never going to get healthy bass.


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm getting old. :laugh:

To me most of the stuff posted in here sounds like the annoying background music used for old Atari games.

To each their own I guess.


----------



## marcelo09 (May 8, 2008)

listen to any of these songs on your set up.. turn the volume all the way up and if your ears don't burst than thats how you know your system isn't good enough...:thumbup:

if you want more dustup i got plenty more where this came from:beer::beer:


----------



## saranynsandiego (Jan 3, 2007)

Time for a GTI said:


> How exactly, does:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was a assumption. vw gtg's have all kind ghey of names


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

XxCoryDxX said:


> also, where do you plan on getting your line in signal from? chances are every speaker in that car has a low end roll off built into the amplifier, which means you're never going to get healthy bass.


 This.
Still using the stock deck, you aren't gonna get good bass out of it. 
I do car stereo. In my current cars I have a a big 4 channel amp running half to a set of components up front, and the other half to a sub.
My e30 has a Arc XXK-4160 ([email protected]) with 2010 Rockford Fosgate power components up front and a rockford P2 12 in the rear in a ported box. Also have a zapco Sp4-sl Eq, so I can tweak it to all types of music. 
Miata has a JL XD600-6 with 2010 Rockford Fosgate power componets Bi-amped and I am still figuring out what to do for bass in that one. Might just do some freeair 8s to do a little more midbass and call it good. Need the trunk space.

Or, you can take out the back seat and do something like this.


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

Boston Acoustics SPG-555

I had one of these in my R32 in a sealed enclusure, with 1200 watts RMS going to it. Clean, precise, deep, loud. The racetrack design allows it to produce deep bass, (15" across one way), and the 10" across portion helpsit to produce higher frequency bass, and also keep it precise and clean. Very powerful subwoofer with a great ability to cater to a variety of music genres. I think it would be a great subwoofer for "dubstep"


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

brettnyt said:


> Boston Acoustics SPG-555


I think I just jizzed in my pants a little..


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

brettnyt said:


> The racetrack design allows it to produce deep bass, (15" across one way), and the 10" across portion helpsit to produce higher frequency bass, and also keep it precise and clean.



This is stupid and ignorant.

OP, what you're going to need will come almost entirely from box design. Running several of the songs through a signal analyzer shows the primary bass frequencies being between 35 and 55 hz, as low as 31 and as high as 67. the only box that will give you good output across a band that wide is going to be a 6th order bandpass. That's it. The only downside is those boxes are big. A 12 in a 6th order bandpass will fill your trunk/hatch.

If this is actually the music you listen to then that's the only route I would go. If you're trying just to be loud with this stuff on occasion, there are other options.

Also, look for pro audio subwoofers. They're built for abuse and typically have huge voice coils. Don't mind xmax so much, but pay attention to LE.

This guy would probably be a good bet (without modeling)
http://www.usspeaker.com/B&C-12ndl76-1.htm

or
http://www.usspeaker.com/beyma 12LX60-1.htm


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> This is stupid and ignorant.
> 
> OP, what you're going to need will come almost entirely from box design. Running several of the songs through a signal analyzer shows the primary bass frequencies being between 35 and 55 hz, as low as 31 and as high as 67. the only box that will give you good output across a band that wide is going to be a 6th order bandpass. That's it. The only downside is those boxes are big. A 12 in a 6th order bandpass will fill your trunk/hatch.
> 
> ...


Hm, this is interesting. Can't really afford to use a very large box in the trunk as the trunk is used frequently. Perhaps in my room though!
That's about all I can think of for a response.. Thank you for an educated reply, it is appreciated.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

What kind of car is this? 

How big is too big? 1cu ft? 1.5? 2?

To give an example:
1cuft: ~13.5 x 13.5 x 15
2 cu ft: ~13.5 x 13.5 x 30

An Isobaric just might be what you're need here. It won't be the greatest, but for the size, it will be hard to beat.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

Time for a GTI said:


> People never cease to amaze me.


x2


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> What kind of car is this?
> 
> How big is too big? 1cu ft? 1.5? 2?
> 
> ...


It is a 2002 Audi A6, so the trunk is decently large. 2 cubic feet would probably be alright. Do different types of wood for building the box affect the sound quality?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Not enough to really make it noticeable - especially in a trunk.

Avoid OSB like the plague - it's very porous. Stick with MDF, HDF, or 13-ply baltic birch. If using birch, use screws. If using MDF or HDF, you can use screws or brad nails. I like the brad nail method - so much faster.

If you can do 2 cubic feet, grab four 12"s and mount 'em like this: 









That will definitely get loud enough for ya' and handle a fair amount of power.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Not enough to really make it noticeable - especially in a trunk.
> 
> Avoid OSB like the plague - it's very porous. Stick with MDF, HDF, or 13-ply baltic birch. If using birch, use screws. If using MDF or HDF, you can use screws or brad nails *and glue*. I like the brad nail method - so much faster.



Fixed


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> If you can do 2 cubic feet, grab four 12"s and mount 'em like this:


 Holly crap. I've never seen this kind of setup before. Do I need to wire the subwoofers the same or reverse polarity on one? I imagine if they're both done the same, they'll pound each other and create a louder punch (or cancel out perhaps?), but won't they destroy one another over time? 

I honestly not questioning you. I just don't know this, so I'm trying to learn.. 
Thanks for all the help so far! 

edit: 
Just noticed the arrows.. I assume they represent the connection setup..?


----------



## GLI'en (Sep 25, 2007)

Mr Miyagi said:


>


 
I effin laughed 'til I cried at this video..I think I'm going to hell...I laugh when i just think of this video...:laugh: 

The name of the song is so ironic too! LOL!!!!!!! If you're wondering, its "Take me to the hospital" by Prodigy. 

EDIT: I researched this..and she faked it..now I feel o.k. for laughing at it..now I laugh even harder at a scammer that looks like a complete retard.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Non_Affiliated said:


> Fixed


 Well DUH. That should be assumed. Then again. I'm sure it's been done on multiple occasions.. LOL 



acincys said:


> Holly crap. I've never seen this kind of setup before. Do I need to wire the subwoofers the same or reverse polarity on one? I imagine if they're both done the same, they'll pound each other and create a louder punch (or cancel out perhaps?), but won't they destroy one another over time?
> 
> I honestly not questioning you. I just don't know this, so I'm trying to learn..
> Thanks for all the help so far!
> ...


 You wire the subs so that the cone moves in the same direction. That would mean one gets amp+ to sub+, amp- to sub-. The other gets wired amp+ to sub-, amp- to sub+. 

What this set-up does is increases efficiency by doubling the motor strength allowing you to use a box 1/2 the size it would normally need. Output doesn't increase over a single sub, but you get to use a smaller box.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Well DUH. That should be assumed. Then again. I'm sure it's been done on multiple occasions.. LOL


 
Just sayin,  I have seen first timers do their own boxes. It's nice to see someone going out and just doing it. But also dis-heartening to watch the box fall apart at the seams when they just used Brads. 
I try not leave to much left to assumption, working on critical systems on Subs tends to make you that way.  

And i am not talking these subs: 








Nor


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

That looks delicious. 

Looking for a welder? lol I could be down with working on a sub.


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> That looks delicious.
> 
> Looking for a welder? lol I could be down with working on a sub.


 M..m..m..m..m.......toasty!!


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> This is stupid and ignorant.
> 
> OP, what you're going to need will come almost entirely from box design. Running several of the songs through a signal analyzer shows the primary bass frequencies being between 35 and 55 hz, as low as 31 and as high as 67. the only box that will give you good output across a band that wide is going to be a 6th order bandpass. That's it. The only downside is those boxes are big. A 12 in a 6th order bandpass will fill your trunk/hatch.
> 
> ...


----------

